# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  محمية عجلون الطبيعية  سياحة عائلية و بيئية

## احساس المطر

زيارتنا العائلية الى محمية عجلون الطبيعية 
تقع *محمية عجلون* على جبال عجلون الشهيرة شمال المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، على بعد 8 كم شمال غرب مدينة عجلون. وكانت هذه المحمية تدعى بمحمية زوبيا الواقعة في منطقة برقش ضمن أراضي إربد حيث بدأ برنامج إكثار الأيل الأسمر، بعد ذلك انتقلت المحمية إلى منطقة اشتفينا شمال غرب برقش وهي من ضمن أراضي عجلون بعد تأسيس محافظة عجلون. 
تبلغ مساحتها 13 كيلومترا مربعا وترتفع ما بين 700 إلى 1500 متر عن سطح البحر تغطيها غابات كثيفة من أشجار البلوط، البطم، القيقب، العبهر، الخروب، الزعرور، الأجاص البري والسويد. وتقوم الجمعية بإعادة وإكثار نوع من الأيائل البرية المسماة : (الأيل الاسمر) إلى هذه المحمية التي تتميز بندرتها والتي أنقرضت من المنطقة منذ أكثر من 100 عام . 
توفر المحمية مرافق لمحبي الطبيعة وتنظم برامج يمكن للزائرين المشي داخل المحمية ويوجد فيها مخيم سياحي مكون من 10 أكواخ يتسع ل40 شخص. أيضا تقوم المحمية ببرامج تنمية لسكان المنطقه من خلال وجود قاعة حرف يدوية لتدريب بعض طاقات المجتمع المحلي المناسبة وتسويق منتجاتها. 
والآن اليكم مع الصور  
طبعا انطلقنا من عمان الساعة 3 بعد الظهر ووصلنا تقريبا الساعة 4
استقبلونا الموظفين، وخيرونا بين بيوت مع مرافق أوخيم، فقط منامات، واخترنا مع المرافق عشان الأطفال وهي البيت في الصورة، كتيير حلو من الداخل والخارج والقعده على التراس كتير حلوة. 


استأجرنا هذا البيت للمبيت

منظر آخر 

من الداخل 

يوجد أكواخ ايضا يمكن استئجارها 

مرافق المحمية: مطعم، مكان للشواء، حمامات، دكان الطبيعية، ومناطق مطلة على المناظر الرائعة
لعبوا الأولاد ومشينا في مرافق المحمية واستمتعنا في الجلساات الرائعة والهادئة جدا، لحين المغرب 

المشاوي في السهرة 

بعد ان ينام الأطفال، الهدوء في الليل، والاسترخاء، والاستماع الى اصوات الطبيعة شعور لا يمكن وصفه 

في الصباح الباكر وبعد صلاة الفجر انطلقنا (انا وزوجي فقط) في جولة عبر الغابة سيرا على الأقدام، ويمكن اختيار طريق قصيرة او طويلة (حسب الهمة) انا اخترت القصيرة )) 

خلال المشي، يوجد رهبة ومتعة بنفس الوقت 

مناظر تشرف عليها خلال المشي 

منظر آخر 

أنواع مختلفة من النباتات... سبحان الله 

شجرة البطم- تصنع منها العلكة (اللبان) العربي 

خوخ 

أزهار متنوعة 


فراشات مختلفة الألوان 

رجعنا من الجولة والأطفال بعدهم في ساااااااابع نومه، من التعب يا حبايبي 

الإفطار في المطعم، وهذا منظر تشاهده اثناء الافطار 

جولة مع الأطفال بعد الافطار  

نيتشر شوب للتسوق قبل الرحيل 

مقام صحابي جليل في المنطقة  

مسجد قديم

هذا هو المسجد 

 

داخل موقع مار الياس 
وبعد هيك تغدينا تحت الأشجار وروحنا على البيت تعبانين كتيييييير بس مبسوطين على الآخر......
أتمنى تكونوا حبيتو محمية عجلون زي ما حبيناها....
وأهلا وسهلا فيكم بالأردن الجميل 
====== انتهت ====== 
تحياتي لكم 

اكيد منقول ..مو انا :Icon31:

----------


## احساس المطر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ما اجمل واروع الأردن


شكرا حلا

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا عبدالله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رائع 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دروب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
يسلمووووووو احساس

----------


## kalsakran

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## kalsakran

موضوع رائع و مناطق جميلة جدا

----------


## النايف

شي جميل تسلمين

----------


## دموع الغصون

محافظة عجلون معروفة على مستوى المملكة بجمالها واحتضانها لطبيعة الخلابة و تستحق بجدارة أن تكون عاصمة البيئة الأردنية 
جولة رائعة بين احضان الطبيعة من محمية غابات عجلون إلى مسجد ليستب الأثري إلى مار الياس وهو مكان معتمد للحج المسيحي 
جولة رائعة ومميزة بالصور أتمنى أن تجربوها بالواقع وهنالك العديد من المناطق السياحية والمسارات السياحية الموجودة بهذه المحافظة 
احساس مطر 
مشكورة على الطرح القيم 
ودي

----------


## ماهربسام

رائع.............جدن..جدن........كتير..نايس

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عنجد حلو .. :SnipeR (8): 

يسلموو احساس المطر على النقل

----------

